# Hows the Construction Development outlook in Dubai?



## greatpm (Dec 15, 2008)

Has the world economy and lower oil prices effected the construction over there or is it still going at a break neck speed? I would like to get involved but can't seem to find a good recruiter..... Any advise from you Yankees over there?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh it's fantastic mate, you should read through the posts on here, the amount they're paying you is just going up and up, there's no recession and people are certainly not losing their jobs.....

Gotta love a septic....


----------



## greatpm (Dec 15, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Oh it's fantastic mate, you should read through the posts on here, the amount they're paying you is just going up and up, there's no recession and people are certainly not losing their jobs.....
> 
> Gotta love a septic....


I have a wife and 2 small children, are there many families over there? Can I drink beer in my own home? Just covering the basics....


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Nah mate we're all frustrated bachelors, live in big dorms and have anal sex with each other cos the wives aren't allowed, as to beer, sorry, we all had to convert to Islam so that's very Hareem....


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

yes you can drink beer in your home, with a appropriate license.
construction has slowed right down.... very... there are still jobs going, but snail pace now...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh stevie, you're just no fun tonight.....


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

come on andy you have to be honest...mate

you can only get a license if your a muslim or a born arab national though


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You'll be asking for "Nice friendships" next.....


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

no such thing..........keep the knife handy for when someone turns around


----------



## littlemissconfused (Jul 14, 2008)

greatpm said:


> I have a wife and 2 small children, are there many families over there? Can I drink beer in my own home? Just covering the basics....



I dont know about everyone else but my husband keeps me and the kids in the cupboard, is this not normal?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Could be worse, you could be forced to walk the streets in a black cape thing and mask....


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

greatpm said:


> I have a wife and 2 small children, are there many families over there? Can I drink beer in my own home? Just covering the basics....


hi greatpm

have you done a search about this topic here at he forum? it has been discussed extensively in the last few weeks, do a little search 

but basically things do not look good for the year to come.


----------



## cadas (Sep 18, 2008)

littlemissconfused said:


> I dont know about everyone else but my husband keeps me and the kids in the cupboard, is this not normal?


That's not a cupboard, they are called 'Studio Flats' 

Cupboards are far more spacious and rent is far higher, especially in the Marina.


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Could be worse, you could be forced to walk the streets in a black cape thing and mask....


What do you mean? I thought it was compulsory! 

Damn, I should never have invested in that Fendi trimmed abayah and hejab...


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

lol. Omigosh you guys are too much. 
Lol @ the thread starter sounding like a true Yank. Typical US of A.
I am "mericun" btw, so no i am not making too much fun of you.


----------



## littlemissconfused (Jul 14, 2008)

cadas said:


> That's not a cupboard, they are called 'Studio Flats'
> 
> Cupboards are far more spacious and rent is far higher, especially in the Marina.


If only I did live in a different appartment to my husband...........


----------



## greatpm (Dec 15, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> yes you can drink beer in your home, with a appropriate license.
> construction has slowed right down.... very... there are still jobs going, but snail pace now...



Is that for all of UAE or mostly Dubai? From reading these threads it sounds like a bit of a grind getting over there with family?


----------



## greatpm (Dec 15, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> hi greatpm
> 
> have you done a search about this topic here at he forum? it has been discussed extensively in the last few weeks, do a little search
> 
> but basically things do not look good for the year to come.


thanks dizzy. Its pretty funny to see thousands of job postings from on line recruiters and then talk to people on the ground. I'm dreaming of sunshine, its 
-37 degrees here right now.....


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

greatpm said:


> Is that for all of UAE or mostly Dubai? From reading these threads it sounds like a bit of a grind getting over there with family?


Do you mean drinking the beer or the construction jobs 

Yes you need a license to keep alcohol at home, and yes the construction industry has slowed down considerably with many projects being cancelled or put on hold ( some short term, others long term)


----------

